# Bucks plan to claim Kendall Marshall off waivers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...bucks-will-claim-kendall-marshall-off-waivers

This will be great for anyone who is nostalgic for Luke Ridnour's defense.




> The Los Angeles Lakers waived Kendall Marshall's non-guaranteed contract on Friday, in order to utilize every bit of cap space they can squeeze out this summer. The plan was to wait for Marshall to clear waivers then sign him back for the minimum contract he was already getting. The Lakers wanted to retain Marshall's services, but the Milwaukee Bucks aren't going to let that happen.
> 
> 
> According to Marc Stein of ESPN.com, the Lakers have lost their chance to re-sign Marshall because the Bucks are claiming him off waivers. The Bucks will add to their point guard depth, putting Marshall behind Brandon Knight and Nate Wolters.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Interesting pickup. Low risk/moderate reward.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a hunch, but I bet he ends up starting


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux said:


> Just a hunch, but I bet he ends up starting


I can see it. Marshall/Knight/Giannis/Parker/Sanders starting? Bit of an undersized back court, but plenty of length in the front court.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Marshall is a good assist man, but that is about the width and breadth of it. He could not guard anyone in college, in fact he probably couldn't guard WNBA players. That honestly isn't hyperbole.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

HE IS THE NEXT MARK [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks made a genuinely smart low risk/decent reward FA move?!?!? The new owners really are making a difference!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Did Bayless never sign that I posted few days ago?

http://www.basketballforum.com/milwaukee-bucks/566041-bucks-sign-jerryd-bayless-2-yr-deal.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have no idea if that's a good deal for Bayless or not. He's always been a marginal player, but I have not seen much of him on the court of late.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing official's happened with Bayless yet, though a few "sources" reported a while back that it was a "sure thing." These NBA "sources" just continue to prove their incompetence...


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice. He's a decent player. Was hoping he wouldn't slip back to LA after they waived him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This could also be a very clever tanking move by the Bucks if they give Marshall a substantial amount of minutes. His inability to play defense and shoot free throws, especially down the stretch, make him a great tanking weapon, while his great vision and passing abilities greatly aid in the development of Jabari and Giannis.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kreutz35 said:


> This could also be a very clever tanking move by the Bucks if they give Marshall a substantial amount of minutes. His inability to play defense and shoot free throws, especially down the stretch, make him a great tanking weapon, while his great vision and passing abilities greatly aid in the development of Jabari and Giannis.


He's my Drew Montgomery. #KVBL


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's a solid enough move, if he plays a backup role and gives you things you can use it's a quality pickup. If he's bench fodder and hardly gets any PT than it's a minor loss. I like the logic behind it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://fantasynews.cbssports.com/fa...ard-kendall-marshall-tears-acl-out-for-season



> Bucks point guard Kendall Marshall has suffered a torn ACL and will miss the remainder of the season, the team announced Saturday. Marshall udnerwent an MRI Saturday, which confirmed the diagnosis. A surgery date to repair Marshall's knee has yet to be set.
> Marshall's year finishes with 4.2 points and 3.1 assists per game in his first season in Milwaukee.


----------

